# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11.1 81280b81af0a (2020-04-30)



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

According to TeslaFi, currently 12 Model Y's and one Model 3.

https://teslafi.com/firmware/

https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.12.11.1


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Just got the notification and installed it. same release notes as the prior version.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

They do appear to be prioritizing Model Y’s for some reason. My Y was updated today after moving to 12.10.1 yesterday. Meanwhile our 3 languishes at some prehistoric version.


----------



## Karcsi (Sep 19, 2019)

Model X's seem to now be in the mix as I got my download this morning.


----------



## T35L4 (Oct 7, 2018)

Got it on my 2018 3 this morning. I just got the HW3 retrofit last Friday.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

I just got this on my M3. Her hardware was just updated to the Full Self Drive Computer (A.K.A. HW 3) two days ago, so the cameras were recently calibrated. I also updated to the latest Navigation maps. These conditions are both referenced in the release notes for the Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta) feature in this update.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

bsunny said:


> I just got this on my M3. Her hardware was just updated to the Full Self Drive Computer (A.K.A. HW 3) two days ago, so the cameras were recently calibrated. I also updated to the latest Navigation maps. These conditions are both referenced in the release notes for the Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control (Beta) feature in this update.


You mention that you updated the Navigation maps. Is this an option with HW 3? I've never seen this option. Many of the speed limits where I live are still shown on Google at much lower speeds than posted. Is there a way to report these type of changes to Google?


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

RickO2018 said:


> You mention that you updated the Navigation maps. Is this an option with HW 3? I've never seen this option. Many of the speed limits where I live are still shown on Google at much lower speeds than posted. Is there a way to report these type of changes to Google?


April 27, the day before my appointment for the HW upgrade, I installed v10.2 (2020.12.5) and then a Navigation maps update (same Software screen in car.) No action necessary to get the Nav maps; you just need to be on WiFi. I am not sure what version that was, but on my drive over to Watertown the next morning, I saw cones on my display even before the HW3 update.
Now, three days later and with HW3 (full self-drive computer), I am on NA-2020.12-11866.
I'm not personally an expert on how Google gets their data but I suggest you search this forum for "Tesla maps" and/or "Google maps".


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

RickO2018 said:


> You mention that you updated the Navigation maps. Is this an option with HW 3?


We are assuming something with hw3 is referencing extra map data in the cars. After all hw3 retrofits a large map update gets downloaded. When your car checks for updates it also checks for map updates. I believe there were only 2 last year, in the past they aren't common. Perhaps with hw3 they might be marking traffic control devices and we'll see more updates.

The speed limit thing is frustrating. I have some main rural roads 55mph that the car has no data for so I'm limited to either 40 or 45 with AP, I don't remember because I've had to stop using it. I've done a ton of bug reports but no change


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> We are assuming something with hw3 is referencing extra map data in the cars. After all hw3 retrofits a large map update gets downloaded. When your car checks for updates it also checks for map updates. I believe there were only 2 last year, in the past they aren't common. Perhaps with hw3 they might be marking traffic control devices and we'll see more updates.
> 
> The speed limit thing is frustrating. I have some main rural roads 55mph that the car has no data for so I'm limited to either 40 or 45 with AP, I don't remember because I've had to stop using it. I've done a ton of bug reports but no change


Tesla just pushed 2020.12.10 to me yesterday. I am still on HW 2.5, and for the first time since I've owned the car, there was a navigation update. Not sure if my area's speed limit changes are incorporated into this version, but I'll find out soon enough. HW 3 retrofit set two weeks, provided parts arrive.

UPDATE: New navigation update did NOT correct the speed limit errors. Speed limits show 15MPH on car when posted limit is 25 MPH and 35 MPH in other areas. Even Northbound versus Southbound on same road have different limits!


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

RickO2018 said:


> Tesla just pushed 2020.12.10 to me yesterday. I am still on HW 2.


That's something I was curious to see member's here keeping track of. I'm sure some will stay on hw2.5 and the SW version tracking will get somewhat muddy trying to keep track of things. Member of local group thinks he's stuck on 2020.12.5 because he's on 2.5


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> That's something I was curious to see member's here keeping track of. I'm sure some will stay on hw2.5 and the SW version tracking will get somewhat muddy trying to keep track of things. Member of local group thinks he's stuck on 2020.12.5 because he's on 2.5


"Stuck" on 12.5?

I'm still on 8.3. (HW 2.5 M3 RWD)


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Interesting that new traffic cone images on 2020.12.10 now appear. Real cones in a construction area do indeed show up, but fire hydrants and other small objects are also "seen" as cones. I suspect the imagery interpretation will become more sophisticated in time.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Just getting 11.1 now (HW 2.5), from 12.5.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Installing now coming from 2020.12.6

Haven't seen any others coming from .6 yet only from .5(on teslafi)


----------



## shmackers (Feb 16, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Installing now coming from 2020.12.6
> 
> Haven't seen any others coming from .6 yet only from .5


Mine is installing now. Coming from .6


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

shmackers said:


> Mine is installing now. Coming from .6


Hereeee weee gooooo


----------



## Chanathan (Aug 19, 2018)

shmackers said:


> Mine is installing now. Coming from .6


Same same for me


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Picking up steam fast - just installed on both cars. Looks like 12.11.1 is installing world wide, but that newer 12.11.2 is still localized to the UK and a few surrounding countries.


----------



## Vegita2201 (Nov 30, 2018)

12.11.1 install just finished. 
HW 2.5 for reference


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Installing now coming from 2020.12.6
> 
> Haven't seen any others coming from .6 yet only from .5(on teslafi)


I was on 12.6 and got 12.11.1 yesterday


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Went out for drive on 12.11.1 and no major changes. As others have reported same release notes.
Observations
1. No problems identifying upcoming lights or stop signs. I do like the fact it alerts with the text message before visualization occurs on the display. But of course that is nothing new.
2. Stop Signs- car generally stops too soon so you're unable to have a good view of approaching traffic.. This is especially problematic when you are using TACC. Once you creep forward to see the car wants to jerk ahead.
3. T-Sections- same except it seems to stop even further away from the intersection then when there is a Stop sign.
4. Lights - visualization works fine but I find there is often a problem when there is more then 1 lane. The car gets confused on which lane to use when going straight ahead I had to take over several times.
5. Secondary roads - I have a particular sharply curved road that I try each new release on. Today was the best handling so far. It actually took the curve without swerving into either the oncoming lane or trying to run up the curb on the opposite.
It did alert me to immediately take over but I kept my hands just off the wheel and it made it! Very cool.
6. Like others being limited to the actual speed limit on auto steering means I don't use as much as I used to. I know in time this will be changed.


----------



## Hdez (Apr 18, 2019)

RickO2018 said:


> You mention that you updated the Navigation maps. Is this an option with HW 3? I've never seen this option. Many of the speed limits where I live are still shown on Google at much lower speeds than posted. Is there a way to report these type of changes to Google?


There's a way to report errors to Google Maps. Click on the Menu (three small lines on the upper left corner); scroll down and click on Send feedback and select your topic. This worked for me when I reported newly opened I-75 express lanes not being depicted south of the Florida Turnpike Ext. interchange. Unfortunately, I have reported speed limit discrepancies in my area on several occasions and they have not been corrected.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I found this small change - at least I think it's new, I don't remember noticing it the other day -


----------



## Yankee_Bill_15 (Oct 1, 2016)

sduck said:


> I found this small change - at least I think it's new, I don't remember noticing it the other day -
> View attachment 33840


Yes, "Enhanced Autopilot" appeared for the first time on my screen this morning. Currently on 2020.12.5 in my 2018 Model 3 LR. "Premium Connectivity" has been there for awhile for me.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

sduck said:


> at least I think it's new, I don't remember noticing it the other day -


Must be new.. wonder why it's different per car. I have fsd but no premium connectivity


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Installing now coming from 2020.12.6
> 
> Haven't seen any others coming from .6 yet only from .5(on teslafi)


I also just came from 12.6.


----------



## twilightblue (Mar 11, 2019)

Does anyone with 2.5 hardware have the beta for Traffic Light and stop sign control? That feature isn’t even in my release notes for 12.11.1.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

twilightblue said:


> Does anyone with 2.5 hardware have the beta for Traffic Light and stop sign control? That feature isn't even in my release notes for 12.11.1.


Should be for 3.0 and FSD only.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

FRC said:


> I also just came from 12.6.


Yea my post was right as the roll out started yesterday.

Short of the Xmas rollout.. Seems like this is up there in the top pushes in a day


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

twilightblue said:


> Does anyone with 2.5 hardware have the beta for Traffic Light and stop sign control? That feature isn't even in my release notes for 12.11.1.


I have 2.5 and 12.11.1 and no mention of Traffic & Stop in my release notes. AFAIK, it's the same as 12.05, just shinier.


----------



## JP White (Jul 4, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Must be new.. wonder why it's different per car. I have fsd but no premium connectivity


Premium connectivity has now become a paid subscription. Early Adopters have premium connectivity for life. Vehicles purchased with firm order placed before July 2018 get it at no extra cost.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

I'm still on 2020.12.10 but read on Twitter that a couple local owners are getting this new version.


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

Just got 12.11.1 tonight, from 12.10, HW3 installed yesterday.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

JP White said:


> Premium connectivity has now become a paid subscription.


I understand that. I meant I do not subscribe to it but have paid for FSD and got hw3 installed. You'll see the two screens posted differ and that's my confusion


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

twilightblue said:


> Does anyone with 2.5 hardware have the beta for Traffic Light and stop sign control? That feature isn't even in my release notes for 12.11.1.


Nope. But we get traffic cones!!

That's half tongue-in-cheek, but traffic cones were the original first feature that was HW3 only. So that bar has been raised a it. Maybe we _will_ get traffic lights in a few more months.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Curious, "Scan my Tesla" OBD interface won't power on this morning. Unplug/plug-in did not correct the problem. I'll ohm it out after a morning appointment. I have four, CSV files from yesterday.

Bob Wilson


----------



## oey192 (Sep 1, 2017)

Got this update yesterday after also getting HW3 installed yesterday. It then downloaded what appears to be the latest navigation data (NA-2020.12-11866) but the Traffic Light and Stop Sign Control feature still won’t activate. It says it needs the latest maps update.

Anyone else experience this or know how to fix it? I’ve created another service appointment even though I literally just got the car back from one…


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

oey192 said:


> Got this update yesterday after also getting HW3 installed yesterday.


HW3 kicks off a whole skew of software downloads. Are you sure everything has completed? Have you tried a reboot or deep sleep cycle just to make sure everything is complete.

Haven't seen any other reports of this yet


----------



## oey192 (Sep 1, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> HW3 kicks off a whole skew of software downloads. Are you sure everything has completed? Have you tried a reboot or deep sleep cycle just to make sure everything is complete.
> 
> Haven't seen any other reports of this yet


i have tried both a soft and hard reboot to no effect (also some say there is no hard reboot, so maybe just several regular two finger salutes). I've tried driving around, shifting in and out of Park because often that seems to trigger stuff, but so far nothing has helped. I've left the car overnight now, but how do I ensure it does a deep sleep?


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

oey192 said:


> I've left the car overnight now, but how do I ensure it does a deep sleep?


That should do it. As long as you don't have any data logging apps Teslafi etc that might be keeping it "awake". There have been a few reports where a package doesn't install properly(or fully) for whatever unknown reason. Tesla can remotely push a reinstall. That might be all your need


----------



## oey192 (Sep 1, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> That should do it. As long as you don't have any data logging apps Teslafi etc that might be keeping it "awake". There have been a few reports where a package doesn't install properly(or fully) for whatever unknown reason. Tesla can remotely push a reinstall. That might be all your need


I have the Tesla Stats App which could be keeping it awake. Not sure how to remove its access though.

I have a service appointment scheduled for next week (earliest time available). Is there a better/faster way to get Tesla to re-push an update?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

After a terrible Wifi experience with 2020.12.5 this one seems to stay connected now. Hoping for the best...


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

oey192 said:


> I have the Tesla Stats App which could be keeping it awake. Not sure how to remove its access though.
> 
> I have a service appointment scheduled for next week (earliest time available). Is there a better/faster way to get Tesla to re-push an update?


I have an Android sorry.

They should be able to remotely diagnose your car before an in person visit and re push the update if that's the issue. I'd think you would hear from them prior to the service center visit.

Just be sure the proper category is selected in the app.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

oey192 said:


> I have the Tesla Stats App which could be keeping it awake. Not sure how to remove its access though.


you can change your Tesla password, and that will remove the app's access


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just installed it this morning on my S. Wish the phone app had a section to explain what’s new instead of going to the car.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Does your phone have a browser?


----------



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Nope. But we get traffic cones!!
> 
> That's half tongue-in-cheek, but traffic cones were the original first feature that was HW3 only. So that bar has been raised a it. Maybe we _will_ get traffic lights in a few more months.


I have HW 2.5 and I first posted this in the 12.1 thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-12-1-299292ad77-2020-03-25.15905/post-280186
I suspected my car detected a yellow light while crossing an intersection with autopilot on, but wasn't 100% sure.

Tonight, after getting the 12.11.1 update, I decided to go for a drive. Since there were so few cars, to test this some more, I thought I'd go run some stop signs on purpose with autopilot on . I got the same warning screen as I posted in the 12.1 thread when I ran a stop sign. I went back and tried 2 more times just to make sure it wasn't autopilot having a hard time with the intersection. Autopilot happily stayed on, the warning must have been for the stop sign.

I'm convinced HW 2.5 can detect stop signs, and now looking back at my post in the 12.1 thread, I'm pretty sure HW 2.5 detected the yellow light as well. So maybe there is hope yet!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone experience TACC seems to be a little lurchy and twitchy lately? Following cars that are right at the speed limit, it seems to always backoff/immediately catchup - this is not something you'd see but I can feel it; passengers describe it as ever so lightly lifting then reapplying throttle. Subtle but annoying to me.

It also seems like it's a little tired or hungover staying in a lane, just the littlest bit of drift than snap-back to lane center. Maybe these new versions aren't calibrating or something with old 2.5 hw


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Anyone experience TACC seems to be a little lurchy and twitchy lately? Following cars that are right at the speed limit, it seems to always backoff/immediately catchup - this is not something you'd see but I can feel it; passengers describe it as ever so lightly lifting then reapplying throttle. Subtle but annoying to me.
> 
> It also seems like it's a little tired or hungover staying in a lane, just the littlest bit of drift than snap-back to lane center. Maybe these new versions aren't calibrating or something with old 2.5 hw


I had the lurching back on an earlier version on a road trip in early Feb 2020. I haven't noticed it lately or on this version, but also have not gone anywhere on TACC either.


----------



## oey192 (Sep 1, 2017)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I have an Android sorry.
> 
> They should be able to remotely diagnose your car before an in person visit and re push the update if that's the issue. I'd think you would hear from them prior to the service center visit.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had already scheduled an appointment with that option and the Update option just above it selected. They did reach out to me saying they were looking into it, but the issue had fixed itself by the time they did. I'm guessing a deep sleep eventually fixed it, though not sure why that would do it when a hard reboot didn't …

Maybe there were some background downloads other than the standard navigation data that shows up in the Software settings that hadn't finished yet?



pdp1 said:


> I have HW 2.5 and I first posted this in the 12.1 thread:
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-12-1-299292ad77-2020-03-25.15905/post-280186
> I suspected my car detected a yellow light while crossing an intersection with autopilot on, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...


The ability to warn you when running a red light while Autosteer is engaged has been a feature HW2.5 cars have had for almost a year now. The ability to warn when running a stop sign while Autosteer is engaged was added more recently but it was sometime in 2019. Both features were described as beta/experimental and are both not designed to stop at any traffic controls nor are they supposed to be particularly reliable.



MelindaV said:


> you can change your Tesla password, and that will remove the app's access


Thanks! I was aware of that technique but I don't like having to do that. I did find that there is a logout button in the Stats App settings. Not sure if that will do the trick or not, but I'll try it first next time I need to do something like this


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> Should be for 3.0 and FSD only.


Correction, it's for 3.0 WITH FSD. My March 2020 build has 3.0 but I do not have FSD purchased. The release notes do not note the beta stop light software.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Correction, it's for 3.0 WITH FSD. My March 2020 build has 3.0 but I do not have FSD purchased. The release notes do not note the beta stop light software.


As I said; 3.0 AND FSD, not 3.0 OR FSD.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Curious, "Scan my Tesla" OBD interface won't power on this morning. Unplug/plug-in did not correct the problem. I'll ohm it out after a morning appointment. I have four, CSV files from yesterday.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Despite their premium build, the OBDLink interfaces seem to go unresponsive every once in a while, and need to be unplugged to reset. That's on top of the usual phone bluetooth issues. Not a great solution especially if you're trying to log data reliably.
But I'll have my hardware available very soon which will be able to access SD cards, and hopefully faster and more reliable (knock on FR4)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

oey192 said:


> I did find that there is a logout button in the Stats App settings. Not sure if that will do the trick or not, but I'll try it first next time I need to do something like this


not sure if the app has fixed this, but in the past people reported the app remained connected (at least keeping the car awake) and wasn't fully detaching from the car.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

As long as Sentry mode is not on, my car will go to sleep if I'm more than a few feet away as long as I'm away long enough.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Despite their premium build, the OBDLink interfaces seem to go unresponsive every once in a while, and need to be unplugged to reset. That's on top of the usual phone bluetooth issues. Not a great solution especially if you're trying to log data reliably.
> But I'll have my hardware available very soon which will be able to access SD cards, and hopefully faster and more reliable (knock on FR4)


I had seen one 'extended power off reset' in the past. The first time the heartbeat came back on when plugged into the BMW i3-REx. This second time, it remained inert in both cars. Even working, it would not connect to my iPhone so I used Amazon credits to order a replacement OBDlink MR+.

I was hoping to record battery temperature changes when using 'climate' to pre-condition the car when it is cool outside, ~40 F (Dixie temps.)

I would really like to see a curve of battery temperature when having cold soaked in below freezing temperatures, climate pre-conditioning is enabled.

Bob Wilson


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Worst update and SW in recent memory.. car seems to be in a constant on state and loses between 5-7 miles/day just sitting in the garage. Either the battery pack is in overdrive for heat/temp mgmt or the car is over communicating to the mothership for some reason.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Presumably you've done the various reboots? I haven't been experiencing any of that, car is sleeping as normal. No unusual phantom drain here.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

tivoboy said:


> Worst update and SW in recent memory.. car seems to be in a constant on state and loses between 5-7 miles/day just sitting in the garage. Either the battery pack is in overdrive for heat/temp mgmt or the car is over communicating to the mothership for some reason.


No issues with this update build on my M3 at all and I've put a couple hundred miles on it due to work.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Finally got the 2020 maps update and the light and stop signs selection is available now. 

I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says. No more +5 available. Did anyone find a solution or workaround for this?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> Finally got the 2020 maps update and the light and stop signs selection is available now.
> 
> I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says. No more +5 available. Did anyone find a solution or workaround for this?


Don't use the stop light beta.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Finally got the 2020 maps update and the light and stop signs selection is available now.
> 
> I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says. No more +5 available. Did anyone find a solution or workaround for this?


Turn it off. You have to be in park but I think some people have multiple profiles that allow for changing it while not in park.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says.


You can keep the visualizations on while the stop sign and light option remain off.

Turning off the stop recognition will enable you to set the cruise +5 again


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> Turning off the stop recognition will enable you to set the cruise +5 again


Actually the "+5" is an adjustable AutoPilot option. When I accidentally set it to "+40" mph, "WHOA HOSS!"

The trick of using two profiles that can change while driving works great. If on a limited access or divided roads with few if any lights, use one setting for more flexible TACC. But exiting into a more urban environment, recognition works fine and the speed limits not a problem. The denser traffic already limits speeds in rush hour.

Bob Wilson


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Actually the "+5" is an adjustable AutoPilot option


Correct. Then OP was stating that with stop sign recognition on you were limited to the speed limit. If that feature is off, you can again go +1, +2, +5, +40 whatever you see fit.

I never used this until recently, +10 seems to be good for my area. Which hopefully trains the NN that going the speed limit is dangerous and impeeds traffic


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

Until the beta "autostop" feature again allows 5+ MPH over the posted speed limit, I doubt I'll use it much. It's frustrating not only for me, but for the drivers behind me.

Another problem I've run into with the feature is at stop signs. Often there are intersections where the car stops adjacent to the sign, but bushes or walls on the corners obstruct a clear view of the cross-traffic -that _doesn't_ have stop signs. You can't "creep" forward to get a better view to safely proceed through the intersection without first turning off AP/TACC. I wish the feature would allow you to inch forward a bit by pressing the accelerator at _less_ than 5 MPH. Then, if you press to accelerate _above_ 5 MPH, AP/TACC will resume. Maybe others have suggestions to solve this problem…?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

sduck said:


> Presumably you've done the various reboots? I haven't been experiencing any of that, car is sleeping as normal. No unusual phantom drain here.


I've tried rebooting the main screen. Is there another reboot one can do? Lost another 10 miles last night, 24 hours. That's pretty much a record even with sentry mode. SM is off btw here at home.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

You could try powering down the car. While sitting in the driver seat, go to the Safety and Security menu, and click on Power Down, tthen confirm. You'll then need to sit in the car without touching anything or moving much, and wait until all the little sounds stop (I poke around on my phone while doing this). At a certain point after everything else winds down you'll hear the superbottle burp, then it's ok to turn things back on by pressing the brake pedal. You might also check if you have Summons Standby checked on - it's pretty notorious for causing drain.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

sduck said:


> You could try powering down the car. While sitting in the driver seat, go to the Safety and Security menu, and click on Power Down, tthen confirm. You'll then need to sit in the car without touching anything or moving much, and wait until all the little sounds stop (I poke around on my phone while doing this). At a certain point after everything else winds down you'll hear the superbottle burp, then it's ok to turn things back on by pressing the brake pedal. You might also check if you have Summons Standby checked on - it's pretty notorious for causing drain.


My experience is:

Turn off "Data Sharing" and "Sentry mode."
Leave the all the doors open. (I've not experimented with just the driver's door.)
Set smart phone to "Airport mode" to disable all wireless links.
Reach in without touching the seats and press the "Power Off"
Wait 3-4 minutes for the power-off "clack."
I've not made a study of it but these elements work for my car.

Bob Wilson


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

That's a bit more work to accomplish the same thing, but if it works for you, go for it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Finally got the 2020 maps update and the light and stop signs selection is available now.
> 
> I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says. No more +5 available. Did anyone find a solution or workaround for this?


Is this beta available in Canada?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> My experience is:
> 
> Turn off "Data Sharing" and "Sentry mode."
> Leave the all the doors open. (I've not experimented with just the driver's door.)
> ...


good detail, I'll give it a try.. I haven't really seen this as a singular problem outside the ones where EVERYONE sees the same issue.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> My experience is:
> 
> Turn off "Data Sharing" and "Sentry mode."
> Leave the all the doors open. (I've not experimented with just the driver's door.)
> ...


Well, I tried this process. I don't really think I ever heard the "clack", but the car still lost 10 miles overnight. Or 10% of the battery at the time. It's sadly not sustainable. Frankly, this is a totally new issue after this last update. Maybe the 11.5 would help it.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 10, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Finally got the 2020 maps update and the light and stop signs selection is available now.
> 
> I *really* don't like the change in behavior where speed is limited to what the map says. No more +5 available. Did anyone find a solution or workaround for this?


This only occurs if you have full AutoPilot engaged. If you just enable TACC, you will be able to set the speed to 5 mph over and still have the beta stop light/stop sign feature enabled.

Of course, then you have to steer the car...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Daryl said:


> This only occurs if you have full AutoPilot engaged. If you just enable TACC, you will be able to set the speed to 5 mph over and still have the beta stop light/stop sign feature enabled.
> 
> Of course, then you have to steer the car...


 Thanks - I
;; give that a try next time I venture outside.

Manual steering? How quaint!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> Thanks - I
> ;; give that a try next time I venture outside.
> 
> Manual steering? How quaint!


"How quaint"


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Mike said:


> "How quaint"


 THAT is exactly what I was thinking of when I wrote that!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Mike said:


> "How quaint"


The proper name is: aluminium oxynitride

Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> The proper name is: aluminium oxynitride
> 
> Bob Wilson


Agreed...but from a screen play point of view, "transparent aluminum" is easier for a larger portion of an audience to understand without time being wasted in providing background for context.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Random observations with this software build:

*Seat heaters*: it seems that there is now some unspecified outdoor temperature cutoff that is added to the seat heater algorithm for remaining on the next time the seat is occupied.

Three times now in the past week, when I first start a drive (with the seat heater on) and do a typical stop at the community mail box about 30 seconds after departing home, when I get back into the car I have to once again turn on the seat heater.

This is not linked to the (stupid IMO) tie-in of seat heaters to "easy entry" profile or "Mike" profile...

...it seems since 12.11.1, if the outdoor temp is above some specified level, the car turns the seat heater off between getting out of the car and getting back into the driver or passenger seat.

*Manually turning off "Walk Away Lock" (WAL)*: my usual practice at home plate, when anticipating unloading cargo or cleaning the interior, is to turn WAL _off_ and put my little placard on the dash to remind me to turn WAL back _on_ when going for my next drive.

Since 12.11.1, the car has re-locked itself every time I am done with the vehicle, even though I have selected WAL to _off_.

I traced the behavior to the following: if WAL is selected and the drivers (front) door is re-opened for any reason, WAL is turned back _on_.

I can open and close the other three doors and the frunk/trunk any amount of times I want, but if I re-open my drivers door the WAL option becomes active again.


----------



## BZZZT! (Jul 10, 2019)

I installed 2020.12.11.1 last week on my Model 3 (HW 2.5) and do not have any of the features mentioned by users with HW3. :-( My update did NOT include Traffic Light and Stop Sign controls. All it updates was Out of Order Stalls and Dashcan viewer updates...

When will HW 2.5 receive these features??


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Traffic light and stop sign controls is the next step in the expansion of Full Self Driving. It is only available to owners who have FSD and HW3. I personally don't believe this is ever likely to change.


----------



## Neowan Rick (Aug 6, 2017)

I have a new observation for release 2020.12.11.1. when the car is put in park in garage car switches from cell to wifi. When away from home put car in park it switches from cell to wifi still, even though there is no wifi available. I can not make car stay on cell. so now the entertainment options like netfix do not work when i am not on my wifi. i have a m3 2018 rear wheel long range with premium package


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

This doesn't sound like the software update is the culprit. I've never encountered this issue. Have you tried a system reset?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, agreed, that doesn't happen to my car. Reboot.


----------



## Neowan Rick (Aug 6, 2017)

I will try in the morning


----------

